# 4/9 oba



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Get out this morning. It's slick, low wind, just a touch of coolness.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And I'm missing fish screwing around on this phone...


----------



## Surfslayer (Oct 24, 2015)

Conditions were the same yesterday, absolutely beautiful. I fished for 8 hours in two different locations and ended up with only a small whiting. Unbelievably slow. I wonder if the lack of surf is effecting the pomp bite. Fishing with frozen shrimp and finger mullet. 

Fished from 11am to 7pm, high tide @ 2:15pm, bar pressure 30.03, water dirty and flat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I fished yesterday morning for a couple hours and caught one barely legal pomp.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's gonna be a beautiful morning! Good luck!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We were catching big pomps off the end of the pier yesterday.


----------



## Surfslayer (Oct 24, 2015)

Talked me into it MrFish!! All rods out, nothing yet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I lost some shrimp, but that was it. Sitting in the truck waiting on the ferry now.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would hope with the conditions and the perfect tide we have today that SOMEBODY brings some pomps in to weigh!!!


----------



## Surfslayer (Oct 24, 2015)

12 hours fishing between yesterday and today. A small whiting and a ray. I'm just going to blame the neap tide, water temp, and mot holdin my mouth right when casting. I'll be back at it again Friday. I need to get at least one to weigh in.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I hate that it was that bad for ya'll, but on the bright side ,now I don't feel nearly as bad as I did ...for not being able to go. Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

there's always next week.Tides are looking pretty good.


----------

